# Two drives in Windows 98 System



## rgodwin (Dec 9, 2008)

I have installed a new drive in my Dell Optiples 260 and it shows up as C: and D: 
The C: drive capacity is 186 gb and the D: drive capacity is 296gb.

My question is how can I rename these drives so that the C: is the larger of the two


----------



## mark069 (Oct 25, 2008)

Install the larger drive as your master drive - that is the default C: drive.


----------



## rgodwin (Dec 9, 2008)

Can you direct me as to how to do that? Is there some documentation somewhere that tells he how to do that?


----------



## mark069 (Oct 25, 2008)

If you installed the second hard drive, it should have included documentation on how to install it. If not, just do a search on installing a slave and master drive either in these forums or on google.

Basically, a hard drive is installed as a master drive by one of two methods. The first method uses a "jumper" that is put on the drive in the master position. The second method uses the cable to determine which drive is the master drive.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Welcome to TSG!

Since Win98 doesn't support 48 bit LBA addressing, the largest partition it can see is 128 GiB (137GB). So what operating system are you actually running? (Right click My Computer, choose properties)

Also, is this a NEW drive, or just new to you? New drives would not be partitioned or formatted, and won't show up in My Computer until they do. With Win9x, you'd have to first run FDSIK, create the partition(s), reboot, then format the drive. Win2K/XP you'd use Disk Management to do the same.



rgodwin said:


> I have installed a new drive in my Dell Optiples 260 and it shows up as C: and D:
> The C: drive capacity is 186 gb and the D: drive capacity is 296gb.


Did you replace your original C drive? Does this mean the drive already has two partitions on it, or is the 186 GB drive your original C drive, and the 296 GB the new drive?

If you want to replace your original smaller C drive with a new larger one, you'd have to clone the drive using Acronis, Ghost, or one of the many freeware cloning applications, then install the new, cloned drive as the Primary Master while completely removing the original drive until you have confirmed the new drive is working correctly.

HTH

Jerry


----------



## rgodwin (Dec 9, 2008)

Well maybe I have not explained myself clearly but this is what I actually have:
Windows XP 
C: 13.9GB with 1.02 GB free
D: 748 MB with 91.0 GB free.

I keep having an issue when loading programs that there is not enough room on th C: drive and what I really want to accomplish is to use the 91.0 GB that are free on the D: drive onto the C: which should eliminate this problem. I know that I can save and load things to the D: drive but since my C: drive is getting so low I do not what to continue having the problem. Also whenever loading a program even when I pick the D: drive to load it on there is always some files that are loaded on to the C: which is where my operating system is.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

rgodwin said:


> The C: drive capacity is 186 gb and the D: drive capacity is 296gb.





rgodwin said:


> C: 13.9GB with 1.02 GB free
> D: 748 MB with 91.0 GB free.


Big change from C=186 GB to C=13.9 GB

I think we need to look in Disk Management to see just what you have.

Click *Start | Run* type *diskmgmt.msc* and press Enter

Do you have two physical drives? Should be shown as drive 0 and drive 1
Or two partitions on one drive?
Is there any unallocated space on any of the drives?

If you can post a screen shot of the Disk Management window that would be easiest.

Jerry


----------



## rgodwin (Dec 9, 2008)

How do I take a screen shot of the disk management?


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

How to Post a Screen shot


Find the *Print Screen* key on your keyboard. It's usually on the right half, to the right of the F12 key, either just above the insert key, or above the numeric keypad. It may be abbreviated (*PrtScn* or *PRTSC*) and may also say *SysRq*.
















Check to make sure you have the Windows Paint program installed:
Click *Start | All Programs | Accessories* and it should be listed.
If not, here's how to install it (you may need your Windows Installation CD):
Click *Start | Run* and enter *appwiz.cpl*. This will open the *Add or Remove Programs* window
Click *Add/Remove Windows Components* to start the *Windows Components Wizard*
Highlight *Accessories and Utilities* (don't click the box, click the name) then click *Details...*
Highlight *Accessories* (don't click the box, click the name) then click *Details...*
Check the box in front of *Paint*
click *OK* until back to the *Windows Components Wizard* screen.
Click *Next >*; if prompted for your CD, insert it (exit the install Windows screen if it starts up)
Click *Finish*, then close the *Add or Remove Programs* window

Capture the Screen Shot
Press the *Print Screen* key to take a screen shot of the entire screen.
Hold down *ALT* and press the *Print Screen* key to capture just the active window.

You will not see anything happen, but windows has saved the screen shot into the Windows Clipboard, which is a memory area windows uses anytime you cut, copy, and paste.
Open the Windows Paint program (*Start | All Programs | Accessories*)
Press *CTRL*+*V* or click the *Edit* menu and click *Paste*
You can now use the drawing tools to draw circles or arrows to highlight info, add titles, or *erase any personal info you don't want posted online*.
To select just a portion of the image:
Use the dotted rectangular Select tool from the tool bar on the left to draw a rectangle around the area you want to save (Press *CTRL*+*T* if the Tool Bar is not displayed)
Press *CTRL*+*C* to copy that section to the clipboard
Press *CTRL*+*N* and click *No*
Press *CTRL*+*V*

Save the file:
Press *CTRL*+*S*
Change *Save as Type:* to *JPEG (*.JPG,*.JPEG,*.JPE,*.JFIF)*
Give it a name, and choose where you want to save the file.
Click *Save*

Attach the file to your post so it will appear as a thumbnail image
If using Quick Reply, click the *Go Advanced* button
Click the *Paperclip *







at the top of the editor window, or scroll down and click the *Manage Attachments* button
Click the *Browse...* button and browse to your file
Click the *Upload* button
Repeat for any more files, then close the *Manage Attachments* window

To paste as an inline image:
Upload your image to an image hosing site (http://www.imageshack.com or http://photobucket.com for example)
Determine the link to your image, then enter that link into your post surrounded with image tags *







*








The hosting site may have a link you can click that will copy the link, tags included, onto the clipboard so all you have to do is click in your post and press *CTRL*+*V* to paste the link
This will be the result:


----------



## rgodwin (Dec 9, 2008)

I have posted an attachment of my drives as asked I hope that I attached it properly, if not please let me know.


----------



## Imanuel4u (Nov 25, 2008)

Is your problem resolved ?


----------



## rgodwin (Dec 9, 2008)

No is has not been resolved. I posted an attachment with the my drives listed and kind of waiting for a reply.

Thanks


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Ok, that shows you have just one hard drive, 120 GB (111.79 GiB), with 3 partitions. The first partition without a drive letter (shows as EISA Configuration) is probably the Dell Recovery partition, that stores the image you would use to restore the system to the way it was when it left the factory.

You then have a 15.01 GiB C: Drive that is full, and a 91.77 GiB D: Drive that is empty.
I don't think the partitions were set up that way by Dell, seems they would have just made 1 large C partition.

I'm just guessing here, but did you replace the original 20.02 GiB drive with a new 120 GB drive, and used the software that came with the drive to "clone" the original to the new one? There might have been an option to resize the partitions at the same time, but at this point you would have to start over and copy again from the original.

Otherwise, to resize the partitions you'll need to use a 3rd party partition application to shrink the D partition (or remove it) and increase the C partition.
Free:
EASEUS Partition Manager (Home Edition)
Gparted Live CD iso available
Partition Logic
Commercial:
Acronis Disk Director
Partition Magic

You should be aware that doing that may break the Dell Factory Restore capability. Some versions of Dell Restore are OK with a larger C partition, but some versions will not work if the C partition has been changed. The bad part is on the latter systems, if you try to restore and it fails because the partition has been resized, it leaves the system unbootable. This site, though pretty technical, goes into how the Dell Restore feature works.:
Inside the Dell PC Restore Partition

I've not tried any of the above software on a Dell. If any of them change the MBR that could also prevent the Dell Restore from working, and/or prevent being able to boot to the C partition.

I would recommend making an image of the drive first with something like Acronis True Image. If the original drive is still working, or you have an external, you can store the image there so you can get back to this point if something goes wrong.
And with Acronis True Image, you can also resize the partition in a round-about way. First make an image of the entire drive, then restore the image back onto the drive while deleting the D partition and resizing the C partition.

And by making an image, you can test if resizing will break the factory restore feature:

Create an image
Restore it, resizing the C partition.
Try to do a Factory Restore.
If it works, re-apply the image and resize as above.
If it fails, you can remove the 5 GiB Restore partition and use that space, or modify it to work with the new partition size by following the steps in the Inside the Dell PC Restore Partition article
If you choose to remove the Dell Restore partition, you will likely have to boot from the XP CD to use the XP Recovery Console to run the Fixboot and FixMBR commands to make the drive bootable.

HTH

Jerry


----------



## mrss (Jun 13, 2007)

Given that the screen shot shows an NFTS file structure for the disks, the OS can't be Win98/98SE or WinME can it?



> I'm just guessing here, but did you replace the original 20.02 GiB drive with a new 120 GB drive, and used the software that came with the drive to "clone" the original to the new one? There might have been an option to resize the partitions at the same time, but at this point you would have to start over and copy again from the original.


If this is true, and the original hard drive is still around, and if it still works, this would be the easiest method, in my opinion.


----------

